# Herbert von Karajan Beethoven Symphonies Vinyl Art Edition (DG; 120 copies)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

WARNUNG/WARNING: 
950,00€ (1,117.06 United States Dollars)






https://dg120.info/karajan-art-edition/


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I hope everyone who buys it can enjoy the art set. I have the Mint records from a 70s German press that I got from a lost store in Amsterdam for 7€.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Window shopping is good enough for me. I'm using Microsoft Windows 7 

Seriously, though, I could criticize DG for investing effort into the set. But they have a well-staffed marketing dept that undoubtedly does heavy research into what sells ... and, hence, where they (UMG) should best invest their resources.

One walk thru a modern HiFi show gives you an idea of the vinyl market, turntables and related gear ... and what consumers are willing to pay. With those deep pockets, the new DG set makes "sense" as does ...
Audiophile pressings by The Electric Recording Co.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

With a bit of patience, one can pick up a second-hand set here in Denmark for 3 Euros or so. But an edition of 120 releases is targeting an outwardly elitist audience, of course.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Back in the 1970s I went through at least four copies of the Karajan 9th trying to find one that didn't skip. Never did find one. Those big chords in the finale just bounced the needle right out of the groove. So I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

I wonder what Maestro Herbie would have thought about Hildebrandt's artistic vision? I get the feeling he wouldn't be a big fan of avant-garde modern art using the medium of cassette tape "interventions."

Anyway, the CD/Blu-Ray set I bought for somewhere in the $30 range is good enough for me.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

regnaDkciN said:


> I wonder what Maestro Herbie would have thought about Hildebrandt's artistic vision? I get the feeling he wouldn't be a big fan of avant-garde modern art using the medium of cassette tape "interventions."
> 
> Anyway, the CD/Blu-Ray set I bought for somewhere in the $30 range is good enough for me.


No of course his wife was an artist of minor talent and here was an edition of this recordings with her pics on the front. At around $1000 I'm going to give this one a miss if only because I've no longer a turntable to play vinyl!


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Two notes on this set.

1) The LPs are supposedly cut from "original ATP files." When I tried looking that up, the only reference to "ATP audio files" I could find indicated it was a Sony format for ATRAC (MiniDisc) recording...thus, compressed like MP3s. I find it hard to believe that they'd cut these LPs from "lossy" compressed files, but the very fact that they mentioned "files" would seem unmistakable evidence that they are digitally-remastered -- and thus, for vinyl enthusiasts (of which I'm not one), considerably less desirable than a clean copy of the original, all-analog set.

2) I just checked MusicDirect.com, which is selling copies of this very-limited-edition 950,00€ set for $235.99 (207.56€ at today's exchange rate). Sounds like the expected demand wasn't there?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

About ten years ago, I was fortunate to have found this set in one of its earliest pressings, with labels displaying the large tulips. The lps, substantial booklet and box were in pristine condition. Record surfaces all played clean as a whistle, without a hint of surface noise. The thrift shop where I found it charged $1.00, with 7 cents tax.


----------



## LeonTallis (Jun 2, 2020)

regnaDkciN said:


> 2) I just checked MusicDirect.com, which is selling copies of this very-limited-edition 950,00€ set for $235.99 (207.56€ at today's exchange rate). Sounds like the expected demand wasn't there?


Just wanted to clear up this error in case anyone was still looking at purchasing this set.

The 950 euro (now 699 euro) box from the DG online store contains an original artwork created and signed by Hildebrandt. Limited edition of 120.

The 236 dollar box from MusicDirect and other retailers does not contain any original artwork, only the facsimiles. Limited edition of 1200.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^^^
Welcome, nice / firm entree , but......

Hilarious/ Ridiculous prices, not in 950 years.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> About ten years ago, I was fortunate to have found this set in one of its earliest pressings, with labels displaying the large tulips. The lps, substantial booklet and box were in pristine condition. Record surfaces all played clean as a whistle, without a hint of surface noise. The thrift shop where I found it charged $1.00, with 7 cents tax.


Yes I let my copy of the 1977 set of LPs go for around £3. I couldn't play them anyway.

The price of this set is ridiculous and obviously aimed at folks with more money than sense. Or maybe if they have made that amount of money they have more sense than most of us put together! :lol:


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Yes I let my copy of the 1977 set of LPs go for around £3. I couldn't play them anyway.
> 
> The price of this set is ridiculous and obviously aimed at folks with more money than sense. Or maybe if they have made that amount of money they have more sense than most of us put together! :lol:


Even if I had that much money to spend, I would not... The music is what counts and not the _trophy_ trappings. I would want a better transcription and media. Eventually, the vinyl will scratch and become unplayable... :lol:


----------

